# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Ritter?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Ritter - Priester
*
Weil ...


----------



## Talentlos (31. März 2009)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?
> 
> Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.
> 
> ...




Der priester, weil es für Soloplay echt hilfreich ist sich selbst zu heilen. Da kommt kein Trank mit. Dann die wesentlich höheren Manapunkte und nicht zu vergessen der Dot eliteskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die reissende flut selber ist nicht so sonderlich effektiv wie zb der Feuerball vom Mage, aber haut dennoch ganz gut rein!


----------



## Rekrut3 (10. April 2009)

Ritter / Krieger
einfach weil das lvln des Kriegers mehr Spass macht und man auch mehr aushält und mehr austeilen kann


----------



## omnolim (29. Mai 2010)

der ritter /mage 

da er vile mobs aufeinmal pullen kann un die gefahr kleiner ist das andere dabei schaden bekomen durch mobs aus der gruppe die sich entfernen  un ritter /priest is ok aber warum hat man dann en heiler in der gruppe kanns dich ja gleich paladin nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esperli (29. Mai 2010)

Sag mal musst du unbedingt sämtliche alten Treads wieder rauskramen? Die letzten beiden waren schon über ein Jahr alt... da kräht doch jetzt eh kein Hahn mehr nach.


----------



## omnolim (30. Mai 2010)

ja und is doch egal


----------



## Hogmaster (10. Juni 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Sag mal musst du unbedingt sämtliche alten Treads wieder rauskramen? Die letzten beiden waren schon über ein Jahr alt... da kräht doch jetzt eh kein Hahn mehr nach.



vllt liest das ja mal einer und findets nützlich       btw ich fin den ritter/priest am bestn 1. weil er am besten fürs solospiel ist und extrem viel aushält und 2. spiel ich selber einen


----------



## xirasdurotan (3. September 2010)

ritter- krieger

macht echt fun die dualskills sind nicht übel ( zweihandaxt für ritter ) brauchen zu beginn gleiche rüstung und echt gut als tank


----------



## MasterAssassin (22. Dezember 2010)

Ritter-Schurke
da hast du ne erhöhte ausweichrate und höhere kritchance
ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Namenlosertyp (23. Oktober 2011)

Ritter-Prister weil man sich heilen kann


----------



## gilie (4. November 2011)

Warum sagt hier niemand was zum Ritter/KUndschafter ^^.
Ist im moment einfach die beste Klasse um di Aggro zuhalten (Eliteskills).


----------

